# Brutal reminder that niggers are the biggest street shitters



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

*In October 2019, Nigeria became the number one open defecation nation globally,[1]passing India.

In sub-Saharan Africa, it is estimated that 215 million people continue to engage in open defecation. This practice facilitates the transmission of diarrheal diseases – one of the leading causes of mortality in children under 5 in sub-Saharan Africa.*


One of the few African countries that actually managed to build roads has more open defecation than the whole Indian subcontinent, despite being less than a fifth of the size. The rest of Africa doesn't even get enough food to have stool  

@looksmaxxer234 @volcelfatcel @Baldingman1998 









Tackling open defecation in Nigeria


Tackling open defecation in Nigeria




www.ibanet.org


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

Don’t your people have poop throwing festivals and a “holy” river where they wash off the cow poop after


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Don’t your people have poop throwing festivals and a “holy” river where they wash off the cow poop after
> 
> View attachment 1349772
> View attachment 1349773


Yeah some of them do, that's still much better than eating each other


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 3, 2021)

NIGGERS!!!!


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> NIGGERS!!!!


Brazilian-Rican Cuban Triracial Latinos would never!! 💯💯


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 3, 2021)

Mulattos identify so hard with their black side
it's insane


----------



## gamma (Oct 3, 2021)

Facts


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> Yeah some of them do, that's still much better than eating each other



Your women don’t want you so much you have to cope with little pajeet boys @MrGlutton


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Mulattos identify so hard with their black side
> it's insane


They do that no matter what race they're mixed with lmfao

Every mulatto with a white mix knows whites will never accept half-ape as their own

Even nigger-asian mixes like Kamala Harris were shunned by her mom's family's side for bringing nigger genes into the family  and the mongoloid mixes aren't even allowed in East Asia


----------



## gamma (Oct 3, 2021)

Pics from Italy. These street shitting niggers are ruining the country


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> They do that no matter what race they're mixed with lmfao
> 
> Every mulatto with a white mix knows whites will never accept half-ape as their own
> 
> Even nigger-asian mixes like Kamala Harris were shunned by her mom's family's side for bringing nigger genes into the family  and the mongoloid mixes aren't even allowed in East Asia


Mullatos don’t crave white acceptance like curries


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> They do that no matter what race they're mixed with lmfao
> 
> Every mulatto with a white mix knows whites will never accept half-ape as their own
> 
> Even nigger-asian mixes like Kamala Harris were shunned by her mom's family's side for bringing nigger genes into the family and the mongoloid mixes aren't even allowed in East Asia


thoughts on me bro?


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Your women don’t want you so much you have to cope with little pajeet boys @MrGlutton



*and they still have your people there as slaves lmfao 




To a large extent, the Siddis are also part of the black experience and the diaspora that resulted not from voluntary decisions to migrate, but from having been forced to move, often as slaves, from various parts of Africa.

@Ryan jfl @ niggers talking shit about Pakis, who mog them to suicide in every way*


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> *and they still have your people there as slaves lmfao
> View attachment 1349779
> 
> To a large extent, the Siddis are also part of the black experience and the diaspora that resulted not from voluntary decisions to migrate, but from having been forced to move, often as slaves, from various parts of Africa.
> ...


“My people” those are @Toodlydood ’s people


----------



## PYT (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> Yeah some of them do, that's still much better than eating each other



Ngl I’d take cannibalism as my culture over shit festivals If I had the choice


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> “My people” those are toodly’s people


word people = slaves nowadays or what?


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

PYT said:


> Ngl I’d take cannibalism as my culture over shit festivals If I had the choice


Sounds cool and all until its your turn on the chopping block to feed the tribe


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> Sounds cool and all until its your turn on the chopping block to feed the tribe


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 3, 2021)

PYT said:


> Ngl I’d take cannibalism as my culture over shit festivals If I had the choice


DO NOT be discouraged by OP's street shitting rat worshipping antics, ALL races have reports of cannibalism, BUUUUT

let me just inform you that his race has a whole religion BASED on eating each other for their street shitting god 









Incredible pictures show Aghori tribe where men drink from skulls and eat human flesh to connect with gods


INCREDIBLE images have captured a terrifying cult who live in cemeteries, use dead bodies as alters and eat human flesh. One of the most feared and revered cults in India, the Aghori members are in…




www.the-sun.com





*"One of the most feared and revered cults in India, the Aghori members are infamous for their dark and deadly quest for spiritual enlightenment.*

_*Inquisitive photographer Jan Skwara, 38, from Pruszkow, Poland, was travelling through Varanasi, India, when he encountered an Aghori sect and documented their chilling existence.

One terrifying image captured the moment a man tipped his head back and raised his hands before drinking from the mouth of a real human skull.*_

*In another picture, a man is seen sitting down with a red human skull perched on top of his own whilst his face is covered in an eerie white dust."










just lol at this rat worshipping roach eater dog of an OP who has the audacity to talk on another race being cannibals *


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 3, 2021)

i look down on all you racist fags


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

MrGlutton said:


> DO NOT be discouraged by OP's street shitting rat worshipping antics, ALL races have reports of cannibalism, BUUUUT
> 
> let me just inform you that his race has a whole religion BASED on eating each other for their street shitting god
> 
> ...


*BRO YOUR WHOLE CONTINENT (OUTSIDE OF NORTH AFRICA) FOLLOWS THE SAME PAGAN CANNIBALISTIC RELIGIONS UNLIKE A TINY TRIBE WHO ISNT EVEN GENETICALLY RELATED TO THE REST THE PPL ON THE SUBCONTINENT

LOOK IN THE FUCKING MIRROR *


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> i look down on all you racist fags


ngl i had a pretty positive view of black ppl irl, until i started reading this forum again 2 days ago lol. turned me back to being extremely racist towards them almost immediately.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> *@Ryan jfl @ niggers talking shit about Pakis, who mog them to suicide in every way*


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> ngl i had a pretty positive view of black ppl irl, until i started reading this forum again 2 days ago lol. turned me back to being extremely racist towards them almost immediately.


_*lol at this retard thinking black people are losing sleep from someone who feeds rats milk and pray to them on a daily basis





*_


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Pics from Italy. These street shitting niggers are ruining the country
> View attachment 1349777
> View attachment 1349778


What the fuck


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1349805


Muh BBC 






MrGlutton said:


> _*lol at this retard thinking black people are losing sleep from someone who feeds rats milk and pray to them on a daily basis
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349806
> *_


*keep fucking animals nigger



*


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> Muh BBC
> View attachment 1349807
> 
> 
> ...


*keep coping rat eater,

reminder that ancient indians, were depicting their women getting fucked by beasts/animals*






JUST lol at this fool

@looksmaxxer234 @Baldingman1998


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> Muh BBC


----------



## CFW432 (Oct 3, 2021)

Bro why are both of yall fighting, we're all subhumans together...


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

MrGlutton said:


> keep coping rat eater,
> 
> reminder that ancient indians, were depicting their women getting fucked by beasts/animals
> 
> ...


*REMINDER THAT ANCIENT AFRICANS DIDNT EVEN HAVE THE ABILITY TO CREATE PAINTINGS OR RECORD ANY HISTORY

THEY WERE TOO BUSY GETTING EATEN BY CHEETAHS AND BEING UNABLE TO INVENT THE WHEEL

NIGGERS ARE THE BIGGEST FAGGOTS ANYWAYS 



*



looksmaxxer234 said:


> *
> View attachment 1349811
> View attachment 1349812
> *


*Tbh ion know if ur underdeveloped nigger brain is able to interpret numbers, but the first plot is clearly fake and the second shows a minimal difference between south asian and african countries, it works against u*


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> *REMINDER THAT ANCIENT AFRICANS DIDNT EVEN HAVE THE ABILITY TO CREATE PAINTINGS OR RECORD ANY HISTORY
> 
> THEY WERE TOO BUSY GETTING EATEN BY CHEETAHS AND BEING UNABLE TO INVENT THE WHEEL
> 
> ...


Dn rd that nerd shit. 1 billion people but only 35 medals. Over for you unathletic gyno ridden hindu dindus


----------



## Cope_detector (Oct 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Pics from Italy. These street shitting niggers are ruining the country
> View attachment 1349777
> View attachment 1349778


ugh what are you waiting for to get rid of those nasty niggers?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 3, 2021)

Meanwhile real chad race:

Saying you would beat, burn alive, and rape your wife for not getting you water on live television.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Dn rd that nerd shit. 1 billion people but only 35 medals.
> 
> View attachment 1349818


*HOW much you want to bet that they had to cry to the olympic **officials** for a chance at receiving a reward

but i mean hey, they would've blown out all the other countrys in the street shitting compartment though

@RetardSubhuman 

35 medals only? JUST fucking lol*


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 3, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Meanwhile real chad race:
> 
> Saying you would beat,burn alive, and rape your wife for not getting you water on live television.
> 
> ...


the old guy looks like you if you grew a beard and were 40


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Dn rd that nerd shit. 1 billion people but only 35 medals. Over for you unathletic gyno ridden hindu dindus
> 
> View attachment 1349818


1.5 billion people in Africa but not a single nobel prize winner or fields medalist 

Is ur species even human? 



Baldingman1998 said:


> Meanwhile real chad race:
> 
> Saying you would beat,burn alive, and rape your wife for not getting you water on live television.
> 
> ...


Muslims are based as fuck tbh


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 3, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> the old guy looks like you if you grew a beard and were 40


I'm crying atm it's over. 


curryslayerordeath said:


> 1.5 billion people in Africa but not a single nobel prize winner or fields medalist
> 
> Is ur species even human?
> 
> ...


Arabs* since islam was invented by one 👍


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 3, 2021)

MrGlutton said:


> DO NOT be discouraged by OP's street shitting rat worshipping antics, ALL races have reports of cannibalism, BUUUUT
> 
> let me just inform you that his race has a whole religion BASED on eating each other for their street shitting god
> 
> ...


you're black


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> 1.5 billion people in Africa but not a single nobel prize winner or fields medalist


And? Who cares. No iq for your pheno
@MrGlutton


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Oct 3, 2021)

JFL Op you made the streetshitting Africans mad


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> And? Who cares. No iq for your pheno
> @MrGlutton
> 
> View attachment 1349825


Muh pheno

you literally look like apes 




stfu about phenotype jfl


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> Muh pheno
> 
> you literally look like apes
> View attachment 1349829
> ...


Yet they have more status and smv than curries


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 3, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> you're black
> View attachment 1349823


???

i would rather be black than be a high tier casual street shitter who feed rats milk and suck on their tail as a means of sexual infusion


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Yet they have more status and smv than curries
> 
> View attachment 1349835
> View attachment 1349836


*being a puppet for Jews is status?? that nigga gets laughed at by his puppeteers in back rooms while all of the niggers across the globe like u idolize him *


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> *being a puppet for Jews is status?? that nigga gets laughed at by his puppeteers in back rooms while all of the niggers across the globe like u idolize him *


Jealous shitskin. Bbc’s can get rich off cumskin zoomers, Affirmative action and have foids virtue signal for them. Life on easy mode.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 3, 2021)

MrGlutton said:


> ???
> 
> i would rather be black than be a high tier casual street shitter who feed rats milk and suck on their tail as a means of sexual infusion



cry for my pheno


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> *being a puppet for Jews is status?? that nigga gets laughed at by his puppeteers in back rooms while all of the niggers across the globe like u idolize him *







@Baldingman1998


----------



## gamma (Oct 3, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> What the fuck


It's crazy what's happening. We're not racist enough considering what immigrants are doing.

Look, naked niggers washing their dirty ass inside historical fountains, in the city centre. Or in front of a church.

These are our monuments, our history, and homeless niggers are using them to wash their cock.





















@n0rthface @volcelfatcel @WontStopNorwooding


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> It's crazy what's happening. We're not racist enough considering what immigrants are doing.
> 
> Look, naked niggers washing their dirty ass inside historical fontains, in the city centre. Or in front of a church.
> 
> ...



holy shit no way


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Jealous shitskin. Bbc’s can get rich off cumskin zoomers.
> 
> View attachment 1349846


_Just to end up dead at 21 










_


volcelfatcel said:


> View attachment 1349849
> 
> @Baldingman1998


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 3, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> cry for my pheno


???

you look like complete shit

literally a horse face like michael majlak and dick sucking lips

you should've never posted this to me


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 3, 2021)

MrGlutton said:


> ???
> 
> you look like complete shit,
> 
> ...


mate, you have the complexion of literal poop


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> _Just to end up dead at 21
> View attachment 1349847
> View attachment 1349848
> View attachment 1349852
> _


All of them lived better lives than the average curry in the west ever will in 80 years


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> It's crazy what's happening. We're not racist enough considering what immigrants are doing.
> 
> Look, naked niggers washing their dirty ass inside historical fountains, in the city centre. Or in front of a church.
> 
> ...


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

@curryslayerordeath

Let out all your anger shitskin. We know you’re scared of black guys irl and need to vent somewhere @MrGlutton


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 3, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> mate, you have the complexion of literal poop


your literally so retarded you got banned from making threads 

i'm glad that you've publicly posted your IRL

you look exactly what i imagined you to be, a literal retarded abomination 😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 3, 2021)

MrGlutton said:


> your literally so retarded you got banned from making threads
> 
> i'm glad that you've publicly posted your IRL
> 
> you look exactly what i imagined you, a literal retarded abomination 😂😂


wat


----------



## reptiles (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> *In October 2019, Nigeria became the number one open defecation nation globally,[1]passing India.
> 
> In sub-Saharan Africa, it is estimated that 215 million people continue to engage in open defecation. This practice facilitates the transmission of diarrheal diseases – one of the leading causes of mortality in children under 5 in sub-Saharan Africa.*
> 
> ...




Another dick measuring contest lwts get this thread to 3 pages this time.


----------



## gamma (Oct 3, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


>


"Immigration is good, diversity"


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> @curryslayerordeath
> 
> Take out all your anger shitskin. We know you’re scared of black guys irl and need to vent somewhere @MrGlutton


i just dont wanna end up with 22 rounds in my skull and a national news report calling me anti-black cuz some nigger needed to buy cigarettes bro 



MrGlutton said:


> your literally so retarded you got banned from making threads
> 
> i'm glad that you've publicly posted your IRL
> 
> you look exactly what i imagined you to be, a literal retarded abomination 😂😂


nigger iq moment 

@kjsbdfiusdf said thats his pheno, not that its actually him jfl


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> i just dont wanna end up with 22 rounds in my skull and a national news report calling me anti-black cuz some nigger needed to buy cigarettes bro


Caging at how bipolar this pajeet is @MrGlutton


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Caging at how bipolar this pajeet is @MrGlutton
> 
> View attachment 1349859


He became racist again from reading .org


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Caging at how bipolar this pajeet is @MrGlutton
> 
> View attachment 1349859


I started reading looksmax.me again


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Caging at how bipolar this pajeet is @MrGlutton
> 
> View attachment 1349859


a literal retard

reminder he worships rats


----------



## reptiles (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1349805




Sendhil with light skin and eyes has a psedo med pheno and not even capping. 

The 2nd dude would need to change his entire race. 

Dont bring up phenotype in the context of using a model who ironically has a better pheno by western standards 10 to 1.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Oct 3, 2021)

lmao at these apes arguing with deformed curries for internet rep

both races are autistic failures


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Sendhil with light skin and eyes has a psedo med pheno and not even capping.
> 
> The 2nd dude would need to change his entire race.
> 
> Dont bring up phenotype in the context of using a model who ironically has a better pheno by western standards 10 to 1.


You’re saying Sendhill has a better pheno for the west than blacks?


----------



## gamma (Oct 3, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> holy shit no way


Niggers here are different from afro americans

These are full africans that literally come from the jungle and can't live in a civilised society

They're used to go around naked in the jungle and do the same here @Baldingman1998


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Niggers here are different from afro americans
> 
> They are full africans that literally come from the jungle and can't live in a civilised society
> 
> ...


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Niggers here are different from afro americans
> 
> They are full africans that literally come from the jungle and can't live in a civilised society
> 
> ...


afro americans are kinda the same jfl

last week i was on the metrobus and some black woman that was on there started pissing on the floor _inside the fucking bus_

i almost threw up and got off at the next stop lol


----------



## gamma (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> afro americans are kinda the same jfl
> 
> last week i was on the metrobus and some black woman that was on there started pissing on the floor _inside the fucking bus_
> 
> i almost threw up and got off at the next stop lol


Animal behaviour


----------



## gamma (Oct 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> It's crazy what's happening. We're not racist enough considering what immigrants are doing.
> 
> Look, naked niggers washing their dirty ass inside historical fountains, in the city centre. Or in front of a church.
> 
> ...



@BrendioEEE look at this shit. No wonder right wing party is growing. Still leftists want to take more immigrants that wash their ass in our monuments


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> afro americans are kinda the same jfl
> 
> last week i was on the metrobus and some black woman that was on there started pissing on the floor _inside the fucking bus_
> 
> i almost threw up and got off at the next stop lol


Taking public transport in America is just getting exposed to niggers


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Oct 3, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> afro americans are kinda the same jfl
> 
> last week i was on the metrobus and some black woman that was on there started pissing on the floor _inside the fucking bus_
> 
> i almost threw up and got off at the next stop lol


@Frank Jack tell your mother to behave herself next time


----------



## reptiles (Oct 4, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You’re saying Sendhill has a better pheno for the west than blacks?




Currently no colouring wise curry colouing is vomit inducing but him with light skin and blue eyee to normies gives off a psedo med look.


----------



## TeraCope54 (Oct 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> Niggers here are different from afro americans
> 
> These are full africans that literally come from the jungle and can't live in a civilised society
> 
> ...


That's what happens when you let millions of 70iq apes seek refuge in your country. Over for italy.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 4, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> That's what happens when you let millions of 70iq apes seek refuge in your country. Over for italy.
> View attachment 1350145


Brutal baldpill 😢
@Baldingman1998


----------



## .👽. (Oct 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> Pics from Italy. These street shitting niggers are ruining the country
> View attachment 1349777
> View attachment 1349778


dude wtf? i thought this shit was just meme??


@curryslayerordeath yea but isnt india much more developed than africa? and does it really matter if india is #1 or #2 of the most street shitting countries?


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 4, 2021)

i thought nigeria was the smartest african nation. perhaps they take from the curries they even got this protocurry accent


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 4, 2021)

The Final Solution to the African Question coming soon


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 4, 2021)

White people need to build Wakanda as reparations for all the evils they've done.


----------



## Effortless (Oct 4, 2021)

These fucking threads

a year ago everyone was jumping on chinks cause of covid and the last couple of weeks we have Indians and Blacks race war with whites taking the Indian side

This site truly never fails to make me...


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 4, 2021)

masaka said:


> *Luckily I’m north african, amazigh. the most superior africans.
> View attachment 1350230
> 
> View attachment 1350231
> ...


mashAllah akhi

North Africans are the true Africans and the true Meds


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Oct 4, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Mulattos identify so hard with their black side
> it's insane


yh no shit, african genes are dominant  imagine knowing ur white mother was fucked by a literal ape, and now you look nothing like her.
Idk, thats their cope. Just imagine knowing your mother is a filthy whore craving black penis, because the jewish media told her so. Not only is she a whore, but also a fucking moron. 
Thats literally the whole SMV of Apes: being thugs, "bbc", wronged by the government 


You couldve had blue eyes and blonde hair, but your mom got TROLLED by jews


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Oct 4, 2021)

Effortless said:


> These fucking threads
> 
> a year ago everyone was jumping on chinks cause of covid and the last couple of weeks we have Indians and Blacks race war with whites taking the Indian side
> 
> This site truly never fails to make me...


indians dont go around shooting neighborhoods and selling drugs. They might be fucking weird + obsess over white women, and honestly its the lesser of 2 evils, but i rather live in a country will indian immigrants then black immigrants.


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Oct 4, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Jealous shitskin. Bbc’s can get rich off cumskin zoomers, Affirmative action and have foids virtue signal for them. Life on easy mode.
> 
> View attachment 1349846


Yeah bro, just live that life so you can fuck white girls that have been run through by other niggers. Must be a luxury, fucking used up meat.


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Oct 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> Niggers here are different from afro americans
> 
> These are full africans that literally come from the jungle and can't live in a civilised society
> 
> ...


i swear to god some afro americans can be cool that ive met on the net but those fuckingg refugees get on my nerves so much


----------



## ADHDcel I need sum (Oct 4, 2021)

Aside from niggers having shit genetics and being annoying low IQ apes I hate how they simp for every race of mans foids the Blackest Nigger refuses to settle with his lookmatch


----------



## goat2x (Oct 4, 2021)

*why is this thread dying off??

the show must continue!*


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 4, 2021)

goat2x said:


> *why is this thread dying off??
> 
> the show must continue!*


*All the niggers on this forum got tagged but they kept getting thrashed so there's none left *


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 5, 2021)

Effortless said:


> These fucking threads
> 
> a year ago everyone was jumping on chinks cause of covid and the last couple of weeks we have Indians and Blacks race war with whites taking the Indian side
> 
> This site truly never fails to make me...


Indians and white people only team up against blacks

White people only begin to call indians med when they talk shit about blacks🤣🤣


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 5, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> *All the niggers on this forum got tagged but they kept getting thrashed so there's none left *


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 5, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Indians and white people only team up against blacks
> 
> White people only begin to call indians med when they talk shit about blacks🤣🤣


Cope


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 5, 2021)

Effortless said:


> with whites taking the Indian side


why wouldn’t they when this is the average curry


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> why wouldn’t they when this is the average curry
> 
> View attachment 1352535


Indians are funny, but so are blacks tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> why wouldn’t they when this is the average curry
> 
> View attachment 1352535


Their race is truly a joke


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 5, 2021)

Bump this shit


----------



## reptiles (Oct 5, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Their race is truly a joke



In the west maybe in the past no without the mughals brits wouldn't even be able to take over India and most likely the country would be 1st world or near it at the time it's gdp was 25 percent of the global world economy. 

Unironically even the conflicts between Pakistani bhai's is literally caused by brits annexing many of the parts east Pakistan and India only separated of the brits. Historically culturally economically south asia mogged.

Also Indians unironically would be closer to whites without Dravidian DNA perhaps even closer than mena's steppe is 70 percent PIE which itself is 80 percent EHG which is common mainly in eastern Europe and 30 percent Anatolia.

and Iran Neolithic is ane+levant Natufian.

The non caucasoid is dravid nigger.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 5, 2021)

bro pm me link to server
my other disc account isn't working


----------



## whiteissuperior (Oct 7, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> cry for my pheno


thats not ur pheno king


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 7, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> thats not ur pheno king


it is


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 7, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> it is


No


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 7, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> No


shut up ! coño


----------



## whiteissuperior (Oct 7, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> it is


I’ve seen you king. No need to larp


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 7, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> I’ve seen you king. No need to larp


I've stopped tanning and I cut my hair, son


----------



## Constantin Denis (Oct 9, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 10, 2021)

*DAILY REMINDER OP IS AN ABUSED DOG SCHIZO WHO FLIP FLOPS LIKE A FEMALE*


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 10, 2021)

*IMAGINE TALKING DOWN ON BLACKS WHEN YOUR OWN RACE IS THE BIGGEST LAUGHING STOCK IN THE ENTIRE WORLD YOUR CULTURE IS BEYOND DEGENERATE AND COMPARING INDIA TO THE ENTIRE Continent OF AFRICA IS LAUGHABLE *


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 10, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> *IMAGINE TALKING DOWN ON BLACKS WHEN YOUR OWN RACE IS THE BIGGEST LAUGHING STOCK IN THE ENTIRE WORLD YOUR CULTURE IS BEYOND DEGENERATE AND COMPARING INDIA TO THE ENTIRE Continent OF AFRICA IS LAUGHABLE *


Dont be mean. Civilization started in India.


----------



## cloUder (Nov 10, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> *IMAGINE TALKING DOWN ON BLACKS WHEN YOUR OWN RACE IS TUE BIGGEST LAUGHING STOCK IN THE ENTIRE WORLD YOUR CULTURE IS BEYOND DEGENERATE AND COMPARING INDIA TO THE ENTIRE Continent OF AFRICA IS LAUGHABLE *


africans mog these shitskins hard, bulgarians hate gypsies to death but dont hate blacks
even hitler didnt wanna genocide blacks, but he hated gypsies because of the subhuman indian animals they are
africa mogs them hard ngl


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 10, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Dont be mean. Civilization started in India.


Nah real civilization started in Africa.
Nubia and Egypt were the cradles of real civilization.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 10, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> *IMAGINE TALKING DOWN ON BLACKS WHEN YOUR OWN RACE IS THE BIGGEST LAUGHING STOCK IN THE ENTIRE WORLD YOUR CULTURE IS BEYOND DEGENERATE AND COMPARING INDIA TO THE ENTIRE Continent OF AFRICA IS LAUGHABLE *


*this is you



*
*this is me




remember this, you fucking coon *


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> bulgarians hate gypsies to death


Why do they hate themselves tho?


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 10, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> *this is you
> View attachment 1398919
> *
> *this is me
> ...


Your right this is me 




Vs you


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 10, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Your right this is me
> View attachment 1398922
> 
> Vs you
> View attachment 1398925


I thought these were 2 niggas kissing


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Jan 15, 2022)

lmao at this thread
the looksmax equivalent of this tweet (only real ones know about the chaos this cause)


----------



## Deleted member 16618 (Jan 15, 2022)

gamma said:


> Niggers here are different from afro americans
> 
> These are full africans that literally come from the jungle and can't live in a civilised society
> 
> ...


We wuz Romans


reptiles said:


> In the west maybe in the past no without the mughals brits wouldn't even be able to take over India and most likely the country would be 1st world or near it at the time it's gdp was 25 percent of the global world economy.
> 
> Unironically even the conflicts between Pakistani bhai's is literally caused by brits annexing many of the parts east Pakistan and India only separated of the brits. Historically culturally economically south asia mogged.
> 
> ...


You will never be white stupid shitskin. Curries are the only shitskins obsessed with being white lol. If niggers didn't exist curries would have their place.


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Apr 29, 2022)

cloUder said:


> africans mog these shitskins hard, bulgarians hate gypsies to death but dont hate blacks
> even hitler didnt wanna genocide blacks, but he hated gypsies because of the subhuman indian animals they are
> africa mogs them hard ngl


Gypsies aren't even fully Indian, they're only like 34% Indian, rest is Balkan/Spanish/Arab turkish 





So technically this means he wanted to genocide a people that was 65% European/Middle Eastern 

Hitler also wanted to genocide Slavs, look at how many Poles he killed


----------



## Deleted member 18503 (Apr 29, 2022)

curryslayerordeath said:


> *In October 2019, Nigeria became the number one open defecation nation globally,[1]passing India.
> 
> In sub-Saharan Africa, it is estimated that 215 million people continue to engage in open defecation. This practice facilitates the transmission of diarrheal diseases – one of the leading causes of mortality in children under 5 in sub-Saharan Africa.*
> 
> ...


I’ve actually seen a black shit in the middle of subway station, wasn’t surprising tbh druggies are low inhib


----------



## btsgangruling (Apr 30, 2022)

thoughts? @PrinceLuenLeoncur


----------

